

FTC charges four cancer charities with fraud - Inception
https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-releases/2015/05/ftc-all-50-states-dc-charge-four-cancer-charities-bilking-over

======
therobot24
>> the judgment against Perkins will be suspended based upon her inability to
pay

Does this mean garnished wages or something similar? Also i didn't see
anything about jail time, is there an additional preceding or just no jail
time at all?

